# A7N8X and LM Sensors [/etc/sensors.conf]

## jaalex

Hi,

Can someone post there working config for /etc/sensors.conf.  I have lm-sensors working but my values are wrong.  I've been hacking in the /etc/sensors.conf file all night but can't seem to get it right.  I didn't see a posted example in the archives.      :Question: 

----------

## jaalex

Bump

----------

## cmay4

Any luck?  I have the A7N8X-X, and I get some wierd results:

```
it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.71 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.72 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.16 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)

-12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -15.86 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +5.07 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +4.08 V

fan1:     3139 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +42°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:   -112°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = invalid

Temp3:      +127°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

```

I think the 42deg is actually the chip, not the motherboard (acording to the bios).  Here is the lsmod output:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   21768  0

eeprom                  6216  0

i2c_sensor              2336  2 it87,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1600  0

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_core               19172  5 it87,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro

```

----------

## cylgalad

 :Laughing:  modprobe i2c-nforce2 not i2c_viapro, which is from the kernel i2c I guess...

Did you emerge i2c lm-sensors ?

And after do a sensors-detect (as root).

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors :

```

MODULE_0=i2c-nforce2

MODULE_1=eeprom

MODULE_2=w83781d

MODULE_3=smbus-arp

```

----------

## cmay4

The board is not an nforce2 board.  Here are the specs:

http://www.asus.com/products/mb/socketa/a7v8x-x/overview.htm

I am running the 2.6.2-gentoo-r1 kernel, and version 2.8.4 version of lm-sensors.  

The values I am using are based on sensors-detect.  Here is the output:

```
[root@homer] ~ # sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-viapro' for device 00:11.0: VIA Technologies VT8233A/8235 South Bridge

Use driver `i2c-matroxfb' for device 01:00.0: MGA G400 AGP

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-viapro' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_viapro already in kernel.

Loading failed... skipping.

Load `i2c-matroxfb' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_matroxfb not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO):

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_dev already in kernel.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800 (Algorithm unavailable)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x30

Client found at address 0x31

Client found at address 0x37

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Client found at address 0x69

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `it87')

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed!

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-viapro', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800' (Algorithm unavailable)

    Busdriver `i2c-viapro', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

Driver `it87' (should be inserted but causes problems):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950' (confidence: 8)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)?

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

options it87 ignore=-1,0x290

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-viapro

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

modprobe it87

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s):
```

It's definitely reading certain things correctly, like fan speed an one of the temps.  Also, I found this on the lm-sensors site:

 *Quote:*   

> it87 support is broken in 2.8.3 (with kernel 2.6.1). Fixed in 2.8.4 (with kernel 2.6.2).

 

So it should be working.  Any ideas?

Chuck

----------

## cmay4

After a bunch of googling, I am getting closer.  I added an ARG to the it87 module:

```
MODULE_0=i2c-viapro

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=it87

MODULE_3_ARGS=temp_type=0x38
```

and now I get the following readout:

```
it87-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.69 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.87 V)

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.75 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.72 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.60 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

+12V:     +12.16 V  (min = +11.36 V, max = +13.80 V)

-12V:     -27.36 V  (min = -15.86 V, max = -13.40 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min = -10.13 V, max =  -9.44 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +5.07 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.48 V)

VBat:      +4.08 V

fan1:     3154 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 3000 RPM, div = 2)          ALARM

M/B Temp:    +42°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    +31°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:      +127°C  (low  =   +20°C, high =   +60°C)   sensor = thermistor
```

The MB and CPU are still reversed (I know I could just change the sensors.conf).  Also, my BIOS reports the CPU temp as about 46 instead of 42.  

Progress...

----------

## Tommm

i have A7N8X and i'm trying to get the sensors working too - here's what i found

```
# Manufactor: ASUS

# Model: A7N8X-X

# By: 2003-12-13, Christian Hammers <ch@lathspell.de>

# Modules: w83781d i2c-proc i2c-nforce2 i2c-core

# Version: sensors version 2.8.1

# Remarks: -

#

# lspci

#   00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

#   00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

#   00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

#

# sensors

#   as99127f-i2c-2-2d

#   Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

#   Algorithm: Non-I2C SMBus adapter

#   VCore 2:   +1.66 V  (min =  +1.57 V, max =  +1.73 V)              

#   +3.3V:     +3.38 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)              

#   +5V:       +4.97 V  (min =  +4.74 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

#   +12V:     +11.63 V  (min = +10.83 V, max = +13.19 V)              

#   -12V:     -12.08 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)              

#   -5V:       -4.58 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)              

#   CPU Fan:  2265 RPM  (min = 1500 RPM, div = 2)                     

#   P/S Fan:  1795 RPM  (min = 1500 RPM, div = 2)                     

#   CPU Temp:    +36°C  (limit =  +60°C)                              

#   M/B Temp:  +24.4°C  (limit = +120°C, hysteresis = +100°C)        

#   vid:      +1.650 V

#   alarms:   

#   beep_enable:

#             Sound alarm enabled

#

chip "as99127f-*"

    label  in0 "VCore 1"

    ignore in0 # reported sometimes bogus values

    label  in1 "VCore 2"

    label  in2 "+3.3V"

    label  in3 "+5V"

    label  in4 "+12V"

    label  in5 "-12V"

    label  in6 "-5V"

    label  fan1 "CPU Fan"

    label  fan2 "P/S Fan"

    ignore fan3

    label  temp1 "CPU Temp"

    label  temp2 "M/B Temp"

    ignore temp3

    compute in3 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

    compute in4 ((28/10)+1)*@  ,  @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in5 -(240/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(240/60.4)

    compute in6 -(90.9/60.4)*@ ,  -@/(90.9/60.4)

    compute fan1 @/2.0, @/2.0

    compute fan2 @/2.0, @/2.0

    compute temp2 @*2.0, @/2.0

    set in0_min vid*0.95

    set in0_max vid*1.05

    set in1_min vid*0.95

    set in1_max vid*1.05

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    set in4_min 12 * 0.90

    set in4_max 12 * 1.10

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    set in6_max -5 * 0.95

    set in6_min -5 * 1.05
```

http://www.lathspell.de/linux/lm_sensors/ASUS/A7N8X-X.txt

it's obviously for A7N8X-X, but i guess it will work as well with A7N8X (haven't tested it yet)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cmay4

Thanks, but I don't have the A7N8X-X, I have the A7V8X-X.  I think's it's basically the non-nforce version.  Either way the sensors are a bit different it seems.

----------

## jaalex

Tommmm

Did you get this to work on your A7N8X.  I dont think the -X has the same sensor at least I have a asb100-i2c-1-2d on mine and not the one this page lists.

Jason

----------

## cylgalad

Could you please change the title, I got confused by the "A7N8X" in it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tommm

jaalex - yes, i just got it working  :Very Happy: 

you're right - there is asb100 bach chip on this motherboard http://mbm.livewiredev.com/comp/asus.html

i compiled lm-sensors-2.8.4 directly from sources (make user, then make user_install) and then emerged gkrellm

voltage readings are ok, but temperatures are somewhat strange - got 3 sensors working (1,2 and 4, third is showing negative value  :Wink:  ), but the readings are like 10x greater: 450, 290, 250

i'll be looking for a good conf file  :Very Happy: 

update--------------:

i've checked it again, and now it seems to be fine:

```
asb100-i2c-2-2d

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5500

VCore 1:   +1.76 V  (min =  +1.39 V, max =  +2.08 V)

+3.3V:     +3.36 V  (min =  +2.96 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +4.49 V, max =  +5.51 V)

+12V:     +11.80 V  (min =  +9.55 V, max = +14.41 V)

-12V (reserved):

          -12.32 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

-5V (reserved):

           -5.17 V  (min =  -0.00 V, max =  -0.00 V)

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

Chassis Fan:

             0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

Power Fan:   0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +41°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)

CPU Temp (Intel):

             +28°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)

Power Temp:

              -0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)

CPU Temp (AMD):

             +25°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)

vid:      +1.750 V

alarms:

Philips-i2c-0-61

Adapter: bt878 #0 [sw]
```

the only issue is, that MB and CPU Temps are switched, but it's not a problem  :Wink: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Just a little side note. There is another program with which you can monitor your cpu temp and stuff.

"emerge xmbmon"

Once its done, open up a terminal and type "mbmon", this will display your current cpu temp, mb temp, fan speed, voltages, etc. It also has a Graphical client which can be started with "xmbmon", but I find the console program easier to use and read.

I had lm-sensors on my server a while ago. I used gkrellm-sensors to constantly read the temp. Of course the first time I ran it, the numbers were way off. I had to adjust them manually.

mbmon seems to get the values right without any extra config. Or at least it does so on my athlon. Another thing is, that mbmon doesnt work on all motherboards. Either way, if it works, that might be an option to see what the values should be like.

----------

## siliconburner

@tomm cpu temp 25 degree??? it's watercoled? i'v a boxed 2500+ and without nothing it has 47-50 degree

----------

## Magnum_

 *cmay4 wrote:*   

> Thanks, but I don't have the A7N8X-X, I have the A7V8X-X.  I think's it's basically the non-nforce version.  Either way the sensors are a bit different it seems.

 

n = nforce² 

v = via KT400 = crap

----------

## jub0r

Sorry to dig up an old thread but, I just spent a while getting my A7N8X Deluxe v2.0 sensors working and thought I should share.

I've got lm-sensors 2.8.8, and kernel 2.6.9

I needed the modules 

i2c_core 

i2c_sensor 

i2c_nforce2 

asb100 

w82l785ts < not detected by sensors-detect

sensors-detect also detected smbus-arp and eeprom, but those just caused me pain.

Now, as shown above in Toimmm's post, I got the wrong output from sensors. Here's my modified /etc/sensors.conf

```

chip "w83l785ts-*"

    label temp "CPU Temp"

chip "asb100-*"

    set vrm 9.0

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    set in0_min vid * 0.95

    set in0_max vid * 1.05

    label in1 "VCore 2"

    ignore in1

    set in1_min vid * 0.95

    set in1_max vid * 1.05

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    label in3 "+5V"

    compute in3 1.68 * @ ,  @ / 1.68

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    label in4 "+12V"

    compute in4 3.8 * @ , @ / 3.8

    set in4_min 12  * 0.90

    set in4_max 12  * 1.10

    label in5 "-12V (reserved)"

    compute in5 -@ * 3.97 ,  -@ / 3.97

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    label in6 "-5V (reserved)"

    compute in6 -@ * 1.666 , -@ / 1.666

    set in6_max -5  * 0.95

    set in6_min -5  * 1.05

    ignore temp1

    label temp2 "Mobo Temp"

    set temp2_over 50

    set temp2_hyst 40

    # PWRTMP connector external sensor

    #label temp3 "Power Temp"

    ignore temp3

    set temp3_over 45

    set temp3_hyst 40

    ignore temp4

    label fan1 "CPU Fan"

    compute fan1 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan1_div 4

    set fan1_min 4200

    #cha fan connector

    label fan2 "Rear Fan"

    compute fan2 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan2_div 2

    set fan2_min 2000

    #pwr fan connector

    label fan3 "Side Fan"

    compute fan3 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan3_div 2

    set fan3_min 1200

```

These temps voltages and RPMs match pretty much what I see in my BIOS.

----------

## potatoface

i have modified your sensors.conf because it didnt work with this module.

i think the only module you need on this m/b is the asb100 bach.

here is my sensors.conf which works very well:

```
chip "asb100-*"

    set vrm 9.0

    label in0 "VCore 1"

    set in0_min vid * 0.95

    set in0_max vid * 1.05

    label in1 "VCore 2"

    ignore in1

    set in1_min vid * 0.95

    set in1_max vid * 1.05

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

    set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

    label in3 "+5V"

    compute in3 1.68 * @ ,  @ / 1.68

    set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

    set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

    label in4 "+12V"

    compute in4 3.8 * @ , @ / 3.8

    set in4_min 12  * 0.90

    set in4_max 12  * 1.10

    label in5 "-12V (reserved)"

    compute in5 -@ * 3.97 ,  -@ / 3.97

    set in5_max -12 * 0.90

    set in5_min -12 * 1.10

    label in6 "-5V (reserved)"

    compute in6 -@ * 1.666 , -@ / 1.666

    set in6_max -5  * 0.95

    set in6_min -5  * 1.05

    label temp1 "CPU Temp"

    set temp1_over 60

    set temp1_hyst 50

    label temp2 "M/B Temp"

    set temp2_over 40

    set temp2_hyst 35

    ignore temp3

    ignore temp4

    label fan1 "CPU Fan"

    compute fan1 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan1_div 4

    set fan1_min 2000

    label fan2 "Chassis Fan"

    compute fan2 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan2_div 2

    set fan2_min 1600

    label fan3 "Chassis Fan"

    compute fan3 @/2 , 2*@

    set fan3_div 2

    set fan3_min 1600
```

----------

